# Fancy some T≡SLA-delivered food? :-)



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Love... May be some time before they're on the road yet imagine again the promotional value of this for T≡SLA!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963796653764362241


----------

